# Svd Vs Vamo V5ss



## Bonez007

Hey guys,

So i am about to buy one of these devices. I am torn between the two, however i lean slightly towards the SVD. For the telescoping tube, and how awesome the Kanger Aerotank Mega sits on it. The skirt thing is tapered on the Vamo which breaks the flow of design from the mod to the tank. Reviews on the net generally lean towards the SVD, however i hear they are prone to fire button faults. Are there other devices that I am missing at this price range?
No mech mods please. I am inexperienced and afraid of things blowing up. Also, i prefer tube mods with separate batteries so no MVP


----------



## Riaz

there is a cana for sale in the classifieds section

i would go with that


----------



## Andre

For simplicity of the menu system, I prefer the Vamo. Button action is better for me as well. Sometimes my SVD does not fire first press or needs to be switched on again. Style wise also prefer the Vamo. I only use 18650 batts, but the SVD can also take 18500 and 18350, whilst the Vamo can only take 18650 or 18350, not 18500. Both are good mods.

Another option in that class, but less expensive: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/affordable-vv-vw-mod.3931/. Have not seen or tried that so cannot comment on quality or function.


----------



## 6ghost9

I had this exact same internal debate with myself about a month ago....moving from a twisp either would have been a viable upgrade! I ended up going with the SVD and I do not regret my decision. I agree with @Andre on the fire button issue but you get used to that very quickly trust me. The Aerotank Mega does sit sooooo nicely I wont lie and it works like a beast! The reason I ended up going for the SVD over the V5 was I read so many complaints about the V5 being dead on arrival and the SVD had the telescopic tube. And for me who had never held a mod let alone vape on one had no idea of the sizes. I know have the SVD with 4 18350 AW batteries, a Panasonic 18650 and the SVD with an Aerotank Mega. And I could not be happier. Apart from the occasional firing issue I have not had one problem with this device. I dont change my Voltage or wattage as I vape one flavour at a time so once I have my setting dialed for that one I keep it. 

I definitely recommend the SVD

In saying that I have not used a Vamo and am in no way putting it down. Just personal opinion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonez007

Thank you very much for the replies guys. 

Would you say the problem/fix is this? 
If it is, i am sure its easy enough for me to do. Anyone know if the SVD comes with a warranty?


----------



## Riaz

i had a svd, and sold it to get the cana

the cana beats it hands down in all departments


----------



## Bonez007

Riaz said:


> i had a svd, and sold it to get the cana
> 
> the cana beats it hands down in all departments


But the box :,( lol. I love how the barrel type mods look - so gangster haha

Also, i am not really into sub ohm vaping and rebuilding coils and such. Just normal bought coils and quick easy vaping.
I may do the building thing at a later stage, when i am more experienced as a vaper, but i would love to buy a mech mod with a rebuild able tank to have a 'kit' as such.


----------



## Riaz

i had zero issues with my svd

it is an awesome device!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear

If you can wait, Innokin will be releasing the SVD v2 in late September. It will now use the new Evolv (DNA) 20W board.

As for me and my SVD, love the current version, have had zero issues, it is solid, and yes the telescoping is a definite plus. As for performance it is solid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

My svd has become my daily workhorse. 1 2600mah battery gets me through the day vaping at 10-12w with a russian coiled at 1.3-1.4 ohms. This setup does drink juice though, 4ml before I get home. When I get home the mechs ans drippers come out to play.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bonez007

Silverbear said:


> If you can wait, Innokin will be releasing the SVD v2 in late September. It will now use the new Evolv (DNA) 20W board.
> 
> As for me and my SVD, love the current version, have had zero issues, it is solid, and yes the telescoping is a definite plus. As for performance it is solid.



I did see this! However, i wish they kept the design the same, or similar. What would the new board mean for me, or an every day vapist?


----------



## baksteen8168

I had a loan Vamo V5 when my eVic was in for repairs. Loved it so much I bought it. Still use her every now and then.


----------



## Silverbear

Bonez007 said:


> I did see this! However, i wish they kept the design the same, or similar. What would the new board mean for me, or an every day vapist?


 
I do not think anything or much is going to change in the design, the change will be in the performance, you will now be able to run lower resistance and higher watts.


----------



## Bonez007

Silverbear said:


> I do not think anything or much is going to change in the design, the change will be in the performance, you will now be able to run lower resistance and higher watts.



So it seems my mind is made up SVD it is. I doubt i will need lower resistance coils than 1.5ohm and higher watts either, seeing as i will buy a mech mod later on if i decided to go rebuildable route.

Here is a pic of the SVD 2.0. I dont fancy the look lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

or if cost is something you want to keep low, get eciggies vamo like tube mod for 500 squid. great piece of kit that


----------



## Silverbear

Bonez007 said:


> So it seems my mind is made up SVD it is. I doubt i will need lower resistance coils than 1.5ohm and higher watts either, seeing as i will buy a mech mod later on if i decided to go rebuildable route.
> 
> Here is a pic of the SVD 2.0. I dont fancy the look lol
> 
> View attachment 8830


 
Thanks @Bonez007 , I had not look into the new SVD in detail, only going by the interview I watch last night. IMO I like the look of the new SVD.



ET said:


> or if cost is something you want to keep low, get eciggies vamo like tube mod for 500 squid. great piece of kit that


 
Agreed, if price is an issue.


----------



## Bonez007

Thank you mates.
You guys rock! Makes us noobs a sharper tool in the mod drawer!
Price isn't toooo much of an issue for me, however i would like to keep it below the 1k mark for just the device. Seeing as i will need a charger and batteries, and liquids


----------



## 360twin

Being an engineer, the structural integrity of a device always influences my decisions. Of the two devices mentioned, a 510 tank fits flush on the top of the SVD, but does not on the Vamo. The weak point in terms of possible damage is the connection - with a flush-fitting tank you remove the possibility of bending in the connection as any force applied to the perimeter (like when you drop it) translates to a direct shear force in the connector, which it can more easily resist than a combination of bending and shear.

Or to put it more simply, the SVD's collar supports a 510 tank, the Vamo's does not.

And the SVD looks way cooler, particularly with an Aerotank Mega on it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

360twin said:


> Being an engineer, the structural integrity of a device always influences my decisions. Of the two devices mentioned, a 510 tank fits flush on the top of the SVD, but does not on the Vamo. The weak point in terms of possible damage is the connection - with a flush-fitting tank you remove the possibility of bending in the connection as any force applied to the perimeter (like when you drop it) translates to a direct shear force in the connector, which it can more easily resist than a combination of bending and shear.
> 
> Or to put it more simply, the SVD's collar supports a 510 tank, the Vamo's does not.
> 
> And the SVD looks way cooler, particularly with an Aerotank Mega on it


 
That is a great perspective, thank you. Did you have to spoil it by giving a judgement on looks - what does an engineer know about looks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 360twin

Lol @Andre - you're not possibly an architect, are you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

360twin said:


> Lol @Andre - you're not possibly an architect, are you?


No, don't know if that is fortunate or unfortunate. As they say, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Baverz

@Bonez007 sorry to hijack 

Guys views on the below 

Svd vs the smok rocket vv/vw


----------



## WHeunis

360twin said:


> Lol @Andre - you're not possibly an architect, are you?


 
I pee'd a little bit from laughing too hard...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

